# 沅氏砬 轻怯彦 媲徙淌阙 > 沅氏 轻享哝 媲崦饲 轻沅裔 >  拭隧 沅裔 卺 墟 轻泌智

## 香孚 轻壅驿

轻俞倾 孚犴咩 嫜豌 轻徨 嫒堰鞘 
沔宙 谔仁漤 葸咽 拭隧 沅裔 卺 墟 轻泌智 
惹问涨 软 轻猛崆 - 淹 磉驿 阌峭 硖阙 软媸 轻猛崆 徇 轻泌智 -


面崆 : 硎 俏薯茄 谥 沅 轻泌智 ..
饲漤 : 逍 轻谥  磙驺 仁盟硭 沅裔 咔汜 沅 ..

_ 涨徨
_ 阖任
_ 豌倾
_  垩萆 滏
_ 垩萆 滏 秦萸
_ 拖磙
_ 阆吾 轻沅裔 
_ 享哝 轻涎 
_ 轻阌韧 
_ 琼 沁佑媲 谔冗 
_ 真彦 後软 沅 轻吻烟 


哚 谥 猛揄 俏薯茄 轻撬撬 媲嶷淝昭 轻吻斟 沅 轻沅裔
媾星 卿叔 轻谥  砦是 谥 挛 磙驺 仁盟硭 沅裔 .. 骓柔坼 妊忧嵘 
驽咝......

邈由  :- 徇 谥 沐徨 3 马倾 蒉 後拭隧 ..

 面 馅嫔 沔体 彳 轻谵磙 轻猛阊

----------


## 轻谵磙 轻峭阊

仍哐 卺 轻阪 认琼 俏薯 香孚 轻壅驿

沔宙 歪 呤硌.. 嫜寝 犴 轻葸焉  :Smile:  迷哐 卺 匮湾 

用认 媲湓轻徨 碲倘咩..

_ 涨徨


_ 阖任


_ 豌倾


_ 垩萆 滏


_ 垩萆 滏 秦萸


_ 拖磙

_ 阆吾 轻沅裔


享哝亚 轻涎


_ 轻阌韧


_ 琼 沁佑媲 谔冗


_ 真彦 後软 沅 轻吻烟 


碛徙骀骀骀骀骀骀骀骀骀骀骀骀骀骀

----------


## 香孚 轻壅驿

轻谵磙 轻峭阊 
阍哝焉 卺 轻阍茄呱 轻蹄磲 
益七 呤硌 歪 授演淝 卺磉 眠恃 沅 吾轻 俏薯茄 後享哝 
砬秧 饰是秧 轻谥 轻 认谶 媸嫣屙徨 馅驽 
嫦 嬖徐 嫜享

----------


## 轻谵磙 轻峭阊

亚 擎体 轻馅嫔 嵯嫦 徭 闱 阡线 闱溱  :Smile:

----------


## 香孚 轻壅驿

眠硐 仁滏秧 娩述  湘湘
蠕涫傺 湘湘 崾崛 轻馅嫔 驺阱 闾轻 梳鞘 琼倾

----------


## (dodo)

_ 涨徨

_ 阖任

_ 豌倾

_ 垩萆 滏


_ 垩萆 滏 秦萸



_ 拖磙

_ 阆吾 轻沅裔 

_ 享哝 轻涎 


_ 轻阌韧 

_ 琼 沁佑媲 谔冗 

_ 真彦 後软 沅 轻吻烟 




赃亚 呤硌 谵磙 卺 轻馅嫔 嬖哐 香孚 轻壅驿 谇徙嬷孚 轻歪 
媲淝 孺体 轻馅嫔  劓 轻砬鱼礓

----------


## 香孚 轻壅驿

湘湘 
阍哝焉 卺 轻阍茄呱 轻蹄磲 
怯谙漤 滔丘 舒翘线 邃 
驽崆 蠕涫傺 劓 轻砬鱼礓 崾崛 馅媸 驷忧 阙迩 礞沩 
嫦 嬖徐 嫜享 崦焰峭咪

----------


## 香孚 轻壅驿

劓 轻砬鱼礓 嵊 轻馅驽 耷沏 惹 孓 腿硎 试茄喏 砬遽 蓓喏 徇 勤仨蔬 咩卿 梳鞘 琼倾 翼窍 徨磉 崆毅 俏是 谥 滔硐 

淹 俏是 & 焰卿 & 

卿 郧 轻徨 梳软 轻馅驽

----------


## 劓 轻砬鱼礓

媲後 闱 拖 瓦轻 淹 迷茄 驿邮潇 焰卿 闱 蓓 阍哚  :Smile: 



















阍哝焉  :Emb3(1):

----------


## 香孚 轻壅驿

劓 轻砬鱼礓 
阍哝焉 卺 轻阍茄呱 呤硌 益七 歪 
授演淝 卺磉 眠恃 沅 吾轻 迩嵯磉嫜鞘 轻 眠硐 仁谌 阡 晕枕蔬 
融室 沅 扔 卿 卿蔬崾 卿 哚 谥 砦是 谥 融襄 骓稳彦 妊忧嵘 礞已 擎 吻斟 媲仪 咔 阚徂邈 蠕吾礤 卺 轻障蒎 葶 融演 卺 琼 颓 融室 沅 咔 轻爿焰 湘湘 饰妊 
媲仪 腿硎 饰是秧 谥 融线 惹崤智萆 崆问砬秧 嵫媲 闱蓓 阍哚 淹 湮犴 轻沔宙 渲倾 馅媲 虽瞧 轻沐 亚褪 
怯谙漤 滔丘 阊嫜喏 沅 邃 驺郧堰蔬 
嫦 媸尴硌 徇

----------


## طوق الياسمين

ما في مشكلة حبيبتي عادي ما زعلت وانا أخترت روان  :Smile:

----------


## دموع الغصون

ياهلا فيكِ طوق 
بننظر روان لتلبي الدعوه 
معها تلات ايام من هلا

----------


## دموع الغصون

نرجع للموضوع بعد غياب طويل 
وهلا الدعوة موجهه لـ شمس 
بتمنى تلبي الدعوة

----------


## shams spring

*ممممم بصراحة الموضوع كتـــير حلــو .... وانا حــابـة اشكرك " دموع الغصون"  على الدعوة 
وطبعا ... أكيد ... ^_* بشرفني اشــارك فيــها  
بس اسمحيـــلي اختي دموع رح اطلع من قواعد الموضوع شوي .. حابه اصمم بيتي بشكل مفصل اكتر ... تقبلي هالتغيير ...  

رح بـــلــش  أأثث منــزلــي وبتمنى "زوئــي" يعجبكــــــــم ^_^*  :4022039350:  :4022039350:  :4022039350: 



*صالة المــنزل الرئـــيــسيـة :
*


*وهاي زاويــة من الصالــة :
*


*صالة العائلـــة :
*


*الصالـــة الصغيرة:
*

[CENTER]

*المطبخ
*
[CENTER]

*الحمام 1
*


*الحمام 2
*


*حمام الاطفال
*

*غرفة النوم
*


*غرفة نوم الاطفال
*


[SIZE="6"][B][CENTER][COLOR=#FF7C0A]_ حديقه


*مدخل المنزل من الخارج*



*مدخل المنزل من الداخل*




*ديكور الدرج*


*المسبــح

*

*اكسسوار الي عجبني
*




*البيت من الخارج
*


بتمنـــى انه يعجبـــكم ^_^    :4022039350:  :4022039350:  :4022039350: 
شــمـــــــس  :Eh S:  :Eh S:

----------


## rand yanal

> *ممممم بصراحة الموضوع كتـــير حلــو .... وانا حــابـة اشكرك " دموع الغصون"  على الدعوة 
> وطبعا ... أكيد ... ^_* بشرفني اشــارك فيــها  
> بس اسمحيـــلي اختي دموع رح اطلع من قواعد الموضوع شوي .. حابه اصمم بيتي بشكل مفصل اكتر ... تقبلي هالتغيير ...  
> 
> رح بـــلــش  أأثث منــزلــي وبتمنى "زوئــي" يعجبكــــــــم ^_^* 
> 
> 
> 
> *صالة المــنزل الرئـــيــسيـة :
> ...




*عجبني زوقك يا شمس كتيييييييييييير حلو ..^_^
*

----------


## shams spring

*يسلمو  حبيبتي رند ..... هاد من زوووئك 
ويسلمو عل كعكات ... بشهوووو ^_**

----------


## دموع الغصون

> *ممممم بصراحة الموضوع كتـــير حلــو .... وانا حــابـة اشكرك " دموع الغصون"  على الدعوة 
> وطبعا ... أكيد ... ^_* بشرفني اشــارك فيــها  
> بس اسمحيـــلي اختي دموع رح اطلع من قواعد الموضوع شوي .. حابه اصمم بيتي بشكل مفصل اكتر ... تقبلي هالتغيير ...  
> 
> رح بـــلــش  أأثث منــزلــي وبتمنى "زوئــي" يعجبكــــــــم ^_^* 
> 
> 
> 
> *صالة المــنزل الرئـــيــسيـة :
> ...


شمس 
مشكورة على المرور الرائع والمشاركة المميزة 
بجد زوئك حلو كتير واختيارك كان مميز ومتناسق 
راق لي كثيراً تواجدكِ هنا 
ودي وشذى وردي لكِ

----------


## دموع الغصون

الدعوه هلا موجهه لـ 

رند 

بتمنى تستجيب للدعوة وتشاركنا

----------


## rand yanal

> *يسلمو  حبيبتي رند ..... هاد من زوووئك 
> ويسلمو عل كعكات ... بشهوووو ^_**


_صحتيييييييييييييييييييييين_

----------


## rand yanal

_شكرا إلك حبيبتي دموع الغصون على دعوتك .. أتمنى أن تكون مشاركتي خفيفة لطيفة .._ 

*تصاميم غرفة الجلوس ..* 


_غرفة الاستقبال .._


_ديكور الدرج .._ 



_المكتب.._ 



_سفرة الطعام .._ 



_غرفة نوم الأطفال .._ 



_غرفة النوم .._ 




_المطبخ .. 
_

*حوض الاستحمام ..* 


_الحمام .._ 







_إكسسوار أعجبني .._ 



_أتمنى أن يكون ذوقي قد أعجبكم .._

----------


## shams spring

*زووووووووووووووء حبيبتي رند ..... انشالله بتعيشي ب هيك بيت بالمستقبل ^_**

----------


## rand yanal

> *زووووووووووووووء حبيبتي رند ..... انشالله بتعيشي ب هيك بيت بالمستقبل ^_**


*تسلمي يا روح رند إنتي .. شكرا إلك كلك زووووووق .. 
*

----------


## دموع الغصون

واو شو زوئك حلو 
رند مشكورة على المشاركة الحلوة هيك تعرفنا عليكِ أكتر من خلال تجهيز هالبيت 
راق لي تواجدكِ هنا 
ودي

----------


## دموع الغصون

*هلا الدعوة موجهه لــ 


صديقه بنت شديفات 


ان شاء الله تستجيب لدعوة 
*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

- صاله


_ مطبخ
*
_* حمام


_ غرفة نوم


_ غرفة نوم اطفال


_ حديقه


_ مدخل المنزل 


_ ديكور الدرج 


_ المسبح 


_ اي اكسسوار عجبك 


_ صوره للبيت من الخارج 


شكرا الك دموع ..

----------


## دموع الغصون

صديقة مشكورة كتير على مشاركتك وزوقك في الاختيار .. اخترت الوسادة من قبل وشاركت لكن للاسف مشاركتها راحت لما نقل المنتدى .. لهيك لو بتحب الوسادة ترجع تشارك يا هلا فيها .. رح اتركلها مجال لفتره لحتى تقرر

----------


## دموع الغصون

بنرجع بنكمل بالموضوع 


.
.
.


الدعوة الآن موجهة 


لِــ





روان 



ننتظر مشاركتكِ

----------


## &روان&

_ صاله



_ مطبخ


_ حمام


_ غرفة نوم

_ غرفة نوم اطفال


_ حديقه

_ مدخل المنزل 

_ ديكور الدرج 
_ المسبح 

_ اي اكسسوار عجبك 

_ صوره للبيت من الخارج 

شكرا الك غصون على الدعوة الحلوة الي متلك وان شاء الله يكون عجبكم  الديكور
وانا بوجه دعوة 
امجاد الشموخ

----------


## دموع الغصون

**استمتعت كتير باجاباتك* *"* *روان* *"* *زوئك كتير حلو  ||}..
*

*
* بشكرك كتير على التفاعل الرائع  ||}..


ننتظر مشاركة 



|| امجاد الشموخ || 


*


~~~~


...*

----------


## أمجاد الشموخ

*مشكورة دموع الغصون على هذه الدعوة الجميلة

هذي صورة البيت 




























































أتمنى أن ينال أعجابكم فقد راق لي جداً 

بشكرك دموع الغصون على ما تقومين به من جهود رائعة وجميلة
مودتي وتقديري لكِ



*

----------

